# Considering stenoic nares surgery



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby has fairly narrow nostrils, like most flat faced breeds it seems. My vet has never mentioned anything about getting the stenoic nares surgery... But I'm wondering if it is something I need to bring up in order to talk about it with my vet. I also noticed recently that one nostril is slightly smaller than the other. 

Considering how pugs already have difficulty breathing, I want her to breathe better. I do have worries about it though, like the anesthetic, healing, the vet would want to put her on antibiotics...

If anyone on this forum got this surgery for their dog... Would you mind sharing your experience, and if it was worth it, and if it is a safe surgery.

Thank you 

ETA.... I never even realized that a symptom of really narrow nostrils was bubbling in the nostrils. When I go out for walks, eventually her nostrils do start to get bubbly, like someone spit on her nose. She is 2 years and 8 months old.... She is healthy, should I talk to my vet about having the surgery done?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would talk to a vet who specializes or is VERY experienced with surgery on brachy breeds. Since anesthesia an be risky with these breeds, I would choose who operates on them very cautiously, ESP making sure they Know anesthesia protocol and which ones to avoid.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Meggels, I would definitely be looking for a really experienced vet. I would not trust just anyway with my baby bug :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I emailed a pug rescue in my area, hopefully they get back to me. I asked if they could let me know which clinic they use for their surgeries. Since I know the clinic would be dealing with a lot of flat faced breeds, they seem like the place to start.

I hope ruby doesn't have an elongated palate too. Doesn't seem like she really has any symptoms for that. Hopefully


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

magicre said:


> the doctor who did ruby's spay would be qualified.


I switched vets... And my old vet does not accept patients to come back lol. So it will have to be with my new vet, or with a specialist through the pug rescue. 

How much did it cost for Bubbas surgery? Is it an expensive surgery?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Kat, I talk to a few Canadian frenchie breeders, I could ask for some recommendations if any are near you


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Also, look up your breeds national club, find breeders in your area and email them asking for recommendations on who they trust to perform surgery and give anesthesia to their dogs. I dunno if pugs are birthed naturally but frenchies are almost always c-section, so I emailed French and English bulldog breeders in CT and asked for referrals since they had to have a vet that they trust to perform surgery on speed dial lol and many were quite nice.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If you know any breeders in the Toronto area that would be great  I have googled pug breeders in my area before, but never came up with any who were close to me. The pug rescue got back to me and gave me the name and clinic for a specialist. They only take new patients when referred from another vet. So I will have to talk to my current vet about surgery options, and if Ruby does need the surgery I will ask for them to refer me.


----------

